# Are you happy with your van ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As we have seen in the past bad news travels fast whereas good news doesn't and the same goes 100% for a forum.

We seem to have an excess of horror stories on motorhome ownership with all the usual judder issues, water ingress, dealer issues etc

I thought it might be interesting to have a straw poll to see what the overall thoughts were on owning their vans


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL - just voted, and amongst the early risers (well, 3 of us), it is a 100% "yes" vote 

Maybe, since we're up at an unGodly hour of the morning, we're prepared to put up with some hardship? :wink:

Gerald

_Edit: you're up early Nuke - busy processing orders 24/7? :lol: _


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> you're up early Nuke - busy processing orders 24/7


well Izzy decided that 0300 was wake up time lol and after convincing her it wasn't i was wide awake so obviously as the Director of ODB i need to start working through inbox fielding enquiries and the price match emails for 10p cheaper elsewhere lol  then there are the countless "Lost my password" emails for MHF, "How do I login" emails, "How do I use MHF" Emails etc etc etc ad infinitum oh and then i have to figure out how to offer all the services of a multi million multi national corporation from my lowly budget, zero staff and single location small office 8)


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

its tough at the top nuke


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

As a newcomer to owning a M/H, Im more than happy with my M/H, so far so good, I would never go back to a caravan.

Regards Tom


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I have had it eight years but then its not a Fiat  nuff said.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Very, very happy and it is a Fiat.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Now 17 yes votes, 0 no votes  What a happy bunch we are :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I've been both a tugger and a MH owner. I'll stick with the MH any day despite it costing 10 times what the original caravan cost.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have reservation about the time it has taken the dealer to sort out the very few very minor problems we had. The van is nearly a year old and we are still waiting for the ladder which should have been fitted before we picked it up, Alan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I had to vote NO.Dont get me wrong I love the van,the layout ect,but at the end of the day it has been off the road for a total of nearly three months since I bought it 18 months ago for things to be fixed.As it happens,low and behold,its back at the dealers this very minute,and they want it for about four weeks.All this has taken the icing off the cake for me.

steve


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Have had a few problems but definitely YES.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning!

In the words of AuntieSandra, "I love my motorhome!"

By the way Nuke,


> _*then i have to figure out how to offer all the services of a multi million multi national corporation from my lowly budget, zero staff and single location small office *_


When the going gets tough, the tough get going! :roll: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are happy with our van after 20 months it has not given us any problems.

Just need a bigger van now and we hope that one will give us no real problems  

Richard...


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

A big yes from us,but as a self builder I have no one to complain to :lol: 
terry


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have owned our van from new on the 1st July 2006.

Its had to go back to the dealers twice for minor fault fixing, both occasions it took only minutes to fix.

So I have voted a resounding YES


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

A big yes from us - despite a couple of minor faults.
After owning it for 8 months I still occassionally go & sit in it (wife refuses to sleep in it on our own drive  ).

Nuke - you could also add a "are you happy with your Dealer?"


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If the vote stays this way then those that have problems with their Motohomes are in the minority which is great.
A very interesting Poll Nuke.
Mavis

By the way on the Home page there is a vote for "are you happy with your dealer it on the right hand side Kelkat" :lol:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Mavis - thanks for that - don't think I've been to the home page since I joined!
Now voted.


----------



## dees46ex (Jul 31, 2008)

*no problem*

My family love our automatic arapahoe,big yes
kind regards
damien purcell


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

With only an onboard gas regulator to change in the last 5 years with two vans I am very happy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We've beenhappy with our Suntor Autostratus EB for the majority of the time we've had her.

We were not happy initially when during our first trip to France in her we found a variety of problems.
These ranged from 11 locker stays breaking to the waste emptying being far too slow and for the kitchen waste, the tap too far under the van. These and other faults were communicated to the much maligned Brownhills of Newark in writing and they put everything right within 3 weeks. They even put right things like the slow emptying of the tanks which was a design fault and not theirs.

To sum up.
Happy with the van and happy with the dealer, Brownhills.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I voted yes for the present van we have, I would imagine a lot of the - now 59 yes - are from people similar to me, having had quite a few vans before finding one that is just right and trouble free :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes , very happy with my Swift Lifestyle 590rl , no major problems, good service from Marquis of Norhampton 

Les


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to say (and vote) yes.  

My motor home may well be 9 years old but it has been well looked after and is warm, dry but above all everything works as it should. I do think the old Herald was very well built alright so the old transit 2.5td engine is not going to set the world alight but it does a good enough job if just a little noisy on the motorways. 

There are a lot of very good used motor homes out there where all (with any luck) the teething problems have been ironed out. :wink: 

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

At 65 the number of people voting in this poll is as yet less than 14% of the 472 in the 'Are you happy with your Dealer ?' poll on the Front Page.
However the differences in the 2 groups voting satisfaction is already enormously different.

Food for thought for manufacturers?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Very happy with our '05 autosleeper symbol. In fact we prefer the greater amount of storeage & window light provided, than the X250 range now produced.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are very happy with our Fleurette, had a couple of very minor things needing adjustment, but these only showed up in first week, so dealer was very quick to fix.have a couple more minor items, but we have waited until the habitation check to have them done this month.We have had motorhomes before so we knew what we wanted, like we did every time we bought, :roll: :roll: 

cabby.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.  

Yes we are very happy with our van. We have fulltimed in it for 30 months and owned it for 4 years with only one recall by fiat to have a brake hose changed. Hope our luck holds out.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Very Very Very etc happy with ours- A Fiat...and French.
93% satisfaction so far- a good Poll and long overdue- where are all the other owners though? (oops sorry-praps working :lol: )



> Hope our luck holds out.


and Ditto to that


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I voted yes although I have sold the van. Many problems with it but it enabled us to do all the things we wanted to do at the time.
Definitely will be buying another.
So a big YES from me.
Norman


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*happy with your van*

Yes, Yes, Yes. We love it, its brilliant, its French and we bought it new from Brownhills!


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Voted Yes to what we had for 3- years Pilote Galaxy, 1999 model on a Peugeot Boxer 2.5 TD. Just a turbo pipe burst on the Peugeot bit - Can't remember anything being replaced (other than gas,water etc !!) on the "Home" bit.

Current Frankia (02 model), 2-months, one trip - nothing broken/doesn't work & other than glad we have a different layout (garage) and more luxury bits despite same builder (Pilote), very pleased with it. Sprinter 2.2 CDI a worlds difference to Peugeot TD donkey !! Plus Quick Shift, another blessing we discovered !!

Trev


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why have the NO's not put why they aren't happy.

I voted Yes, the Rapido is fine, the Fiat recalls were quickly attended to as we were alerted on her before the van was built - we had problems with accessories, but they were dealer faults, NOT the actual accessories... so happy yes...

Please no's let us know why you voted that was...

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

YES, was happy with our Duetto, which we are still trying to sell!
And are very happy with our new Vantage.

Steve.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a Swift and we love it to bits, Nuke do the RSPCA know what you are doing to that cat? its bothering me a bit!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

All cats bother me!!!


Ooops! Not being rude, just jesting :wink: 


(I don't like cats very much though :twisted: )


Steve.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carol said:


> Why have the NO's not put why they aren't happy.
> 
> I voted Yes, the Rapido is fine, the Fiat recalls were quickly attended to as we were alerted on her before the van was built - we had problems with accessories, but they were dealer faults, NOT the actual accessories... so happy yes...
> 
> ...


All the NO's must be up at the dealers fighting to get the work carried out maybe they will be on tonight but so far the vote for yes is very good.
mavis
The cat is very sweet dont be so rude :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

YES  

We have had problems but hopefully all are sorted now  APART from the famous JUDDER which hopefully will be soon! Well I can live in hope :wink: 

So far the motorhome has got us to where we wanted to go and back home again........... long may it continue.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

*Happy with my MH*

I've just voted "Yes", but after reading some of the comments, I can say that had I not been prepared to do some "odd-jobbing" myself, the vote might have been the other way.

When I read, for example, that "Dealer had fixed a problem - only took a couple of minutes" I begin to realise that not everyone has the aptitude to tackle even small jobs, so disappointment can be caused by possibly (to my eyes) trivial things.

(Aside: Anyone read Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance?)

Example:

Grey water drain tap starts leaking. It takes me the best part of a day to jack up the MH, remove the tank, diagnose and fix the problem, clean the whole thing to "eat off" standard and re-build. Were it not for my propensity to tackle this, whilst swearing like a trooper, I can imagine that a dealer would have taken at least a couple of weeks, taking into account scheduling, transport, sourcing new parts rather than mending existing ones. The cost, including fuel, loss of use and time to take and retrieve, would put a sizeable dent in anyone's confidence and satisfaction.

Another example:

On holiday in France. Leisure batteries flat. Of course I have a comprehensive toolkit with me, including test meter &c. I check all the fuses - OK, then check wiring diagram (unfortunately the generic manual doesn't cover my exact layout!). Get meter out and start testing. Pull connections out - oops - Truma boiler starts draining. Fix that with clothes peg and continue. No luck and it's getting dark. Decide to give up and spend the majority of the next day trying to find someone who could look at it - half suspecting that the control box would need replacing. 
About 100km later, after several wild goose chases, pull up next morning at a Mercedes commercial garage. Which was closed for lunch.
When they returned, they were good enough to fit me in at short notice, but the first question they asked was "Can you pay? How" !!
The young guy who looked at it took ten mintues doing exactly what I'd done, and then opened the bonnet and pulled the offending fuse which was next to the engine battery. <Homer>D'Oh</Homer>

You know what they say: The amount you pay isn't for changing the fuse, it's for knowing WHERE the fuse was!!!

He offered to replace the corroded fuse housing, to which I agreed, but then he took the best part of an hour bodging the job three times before I helped him out (Use the right crimper, you dolt!).

I was so relieved that I didn't need a new control box that I didn't (as perhaps I should have) kick up a fuss about the ~ €200 charge.

So, I reckon that we'd need to know whether those unhappy with their motorhomes are unhappy because of inherent faults, because of the dealers ability to fix, or because other reasons made a fix problematic (eg can't get parts)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're still very happy with our Autosleeper Medallion which we've now had for nearly a year. It's having a MOT at the moment and we know there has to be some work on the exhaust and the brakes, but is is 9 years old. 

Of course we don't know what initial niggles the original owner might have had. For its age, the only design problem in our opinion is the difficult to access waste water pipe / tap. 

A good point that quite surprised me is the comfort of the 'beds'. I was expecting we'd need something like a mattress topper but it isn't necessary.

Chris


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Love our Murvi...well designed...comfortable....no complaints !

Mike


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Happy with my MH*

Very happy with my 2005 Hymer which we have had for just 12 months. Sourced it in Germany and did 3500 miles in France last year. 
Had a bathroom tap replaced under warranty and the Schaudt Elektroblok blew up but overall a great unit.
All my friends love it too or at least that is what they say!!

Bob


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I voted yes,as we have had ours since June 06 and are very happy with it.

Having been a tugger for over 20 years it was a worry to see if we would adapt to the m/home,but it was so easy and I don't think we would go back to a caravan.

With the poll overwhelmingly in favour of contented members I wonder why some people seem to change their m/homes so regularly if we are happy with them :?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I voted yes, a couple of very minor problems upto now, but value for money we cant complain. I will change the white rooflights for clear ones as soon as I have work, as the standard ones make the van dark and are noisy while driving but apart from that I am happy.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I wonder why some people seem to change their m/homes so regularly if we are happy with them "

A cracking point 

I suspect people are separating "am I a contented customer" from "my requirements change"?

However I must confess to being staggered on several occasions by how minor is the "problem" that triggers an incredibly expensive change. I wish I were so flushed.

Dave


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I voted yes.

But I have to say that there are more minor niggles that I have come to expect from a modern car. 

eg the Peugeot / fiat leaks, sticking duct tape over door vents, miscelaneous and meaningless warning lights, shower door needing tightening, and a few other things - all minor.

In contrast my Honda car just works.

Nevertheless overall the van is superb, and we intend keeping it for many years.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I hit the 'Happy' button!  

Delighted with our Autosleeper.

Fitted extra speakers to it over Christmas which involved removing some covers, and I was left with the opinion that the build quality of the van is exceptional, even in areas which don't normally see the light of day.

Just wish we could use it more often!

Mark


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I am a big fat no!  
Ok,we love the Motorhome,fab layout,great looking van,but the problems we have endured in the past 13months since purchasing from new have been very tiresome indeed!
I would love it to death if it would behave its self and became problem free but alas we have not achieved that yet :roll: !
Good to hear some of you are enjoying your Motorhomes  !
Lets hope we join you soon :wink: !

Val


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Love it, love it, love it. Was once a tugger but wouldn't go back to that for love nor money. Only had the Exsis for 8 months but have had lots of short trips plus a 3 months trip to Europe. Brilliant. He handles like a dream. Can't wait to get him (I know they are usually 'she' but he's called Ernie in honour of Tenessee Ernie Ford - anybody out there remember him? besides which being very teutonic there is not much that is feminine about him!) back on the ferry next week for a couple of months visit to Spain.

Sal


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

im more than happy with my elddis,built well,warm in winter and good on diesel.
but the first time we used it,the cooker proved to be garbage,no auto shut off with lid down, no back to the grill,and when useing the oven,the motorhome filled with smoke.
it had to go,but lucky me had not sold my old motorhome and the cooker in that was great,so when i got back i changed them over,job done.
the wife loves it,the grandkids love it.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes very happy with the Autocruise Augusta that we got in Sept 08.

But not with the Bessacarr E560 2007 it had a lot of electrical problems, that almost put us 1st time motorhomers off completely.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*No and thrice no!*

Funnily enuff I voted no!! Mine still leaks like a sieve and unlike some I have no inclination or know how to fix sommat that shouldn't be there in the first place (not a criticism or slight on those who can and do, in fact I want the chap wif the comprehensive tool kit to come live wif me!!!!) 
However that said, mebbes be joining the happy squad shortly :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## mel64 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am happy with my Palermo from Auto sleeper, good quality had it for two years if I change it will be another A/S.
MPG 29+ for 2.8diesel pretty good.
Supplied by Marquis and no complaints again good service. :lol:


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I really think there should have been a 'Don't Know' button. I love what I can do with my MH, but I don't like the number of problems I've had.

I think I'd lean towards 'Yes' but I'm not adding my vote as Yes or No.

Colin


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well contrary to what you might think as a newcomer to mh forums, the large majority of Mh owners ARE happy with their vans according to this poll


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

just a thought, it could be that lots of happy campers have changed van several times to become happy :lol: 
terry


----------



## 119270 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm very happy with my van, but it has just taken me 5 months of evenings and weekends to build it


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

shaunkilgarriff said:


> I'm very happy with my van, but it has just taken me 5 months of evenings and weekends to build it


Any pics please :wink: 
terry


----------



## 119270 (Jan 6, 2009)

maddie said:


> Any pics please :wink:
> terry


There will be photos, as I haven't long since finished the van, then being ill over christmas I haven't had chance to sort out all the photos (I did make a start lastnight) as soon as I've done them I will post them on here (if I can work out how to 

Shaun


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

If its Poll time, why not start another one.

Have you had any faults on your new (not used) MH during the first 3 years of ownership?


Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shaun, i find it easier to resize them to 640 x 480 then put them onto desktop (so I can find them easy ) and click on add attachment at the bottom.cannot remember if you can add 4 or 5 at a time then have to reply and do the same again
no doubt someone will tell you / and me a better way but that works for me :lol: 
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Pixelpusher said:


> If its Poll time, why not start another one.
> 
> Have you had any faults on your new (not used) MH during the first 3 years of ownership?
> 
> Colin


How is that going to work Colin ?are you saying your m/h is 3 yrs old and never been used ?On top of that it has faults?
confused but that does not take a lot :lol: 
terry


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion....

New as in bought from new

Not Used as in not second hand.



Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Colin, :lol: I think from reading the reply s so far everyone has had problems :lol: Perhaps it should be has your van problem free :lol: 
terry


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Terry....

It would be unreal to expect any van not to have some problem in its life time which is why I was just interested in those vans coming straight out of the factory.

Colin


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted 'yes'

Great Van

Great Manufacturer

Great Support from Manufacturer

Terrible dealer (Now no longer dealers for N&B)

Problems - a few that should have been easily sorted by dealer. All resolved by manufacturer to my complete satisfaction.

I even got some parts that failed/broke (shower tray cracked, but I'm 22 stone!) out of warranty free of charge. will fit them myself.

Would I have another one? Yes.

Would I use the same dealer? Ok stupid question! If the van was right and the price was right, then yes. But price would have to reflect cost of travel to Germany to rectify defects and any out of pocket expense. They don't sell N&B though, so won't be an issue.

David

PS New Years resolution:-

I will stop telling people how poor Brownhills were with aftersales!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: Colin,never had a brand new van from the factory :lol: only seen mates Bessicar that came with a hole in the worktop and faulty shower door with a couple of other bits wrong :lol: Faults on my non factory done van consist of a piece of trim (8 ins )long coming unstuck (my fault)- faulty hinge on roof box and faulty pcb on truma boiler which I think at 2 yrs old considering how much use it has had is pretty dismal.Oh forgot starter motor wires :lol: 
terry


----------



## 119270 (Jan 6, 2009)

maddie said:


> Hi Shaun, i find it easier to resize them to 640 x 480 then put them onto desktop (so I can find them easy ) and click on add attachment at the bottom.cannot remember if you can add 4 or 5 at a time then have to reply and do the same again
> no doubt someone will tell you / and me a better way but that works for me :lol:
> terry


Cheers for that Terry, I started resizing them lastnight and will carry on tonight then hopefully I'll get some posted

Shaun


----------

